

Structured Homeschooling Gets an A+ - tokenadult
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/09/110908104009.htm

======
tokenadult
Of course, regardless of what I think about a preliminary study finding, all
the usual analysis of any scientific study

<http://norvig.com/experiment-design.html>

should be applied here, for example noting that the study design is not
experimental, and that the sample size is quite small. It would be interesting
to follow up on this issue with more sensitive study designs, in view of the
large number of homeschoolers in most English-speaking countries.

